# Plants vs zombies nail !



## bps117 (Aug 9, 2011)

*I really like the game plants VS combies, the game is interesting, right?  but I am afraid I am not a good artist...*

*Hope you will like it~~  *


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 9, 2011)

The thread title caught my interest and when I saw the nails... CUTE! lol I've never played that game but you did a good job on the nails. Looks fun!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 9, 2011)

Cute nails... I like it.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 9, 2011)

Haha!  Those are super cute!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL so cute


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 10, 2011)

Those are cute!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 10, 2011)

i really did LOL here at work. That's super cute!


----------



## bps117 (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL I'm so happy you like this.


----------



## bps117 (Aug 11, 2011)

beautiful flowers

the nail art works of today


----------



## bps117 (Aug 12, 2011)

[FONT='å®‹ä½“'][SIZE=11pt]cute Hello kitty, is it?[/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## bps117 (Aug 15, 2011)

[FONT='å®‹ä½“'][SIZE=11pt]Always love summer[/FONT][/SIZE]

[FONT='å®‹ä½“'][SIZE=11pt]Beautiful colors, and lots of fun[/FONT][/SIZE]

[FONT='å®‹ä½“'][SIZE=11pt]Here is my Candy color nail for this summer[/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## Daphnee14 (Aug 15, 2011)

Omg this is indeed ART!!! 100% in the 3 letters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love what you do. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bps117 (Aug 16, 2011)

so glad that you like this


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 16, 2011)

SO COOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanepach (Aug 22, 2011)

Very Cool!


----------



## bps117 (Aug 22, 2011)

_thanks for all your support,  _

_a new topic here to share other nail art works: _https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/120144/my-nail-of-the-day#post_1791643, _if you like_


----------



## VittoriaMina19 (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool!


----------

